# Oh you guys are gonna hate me, I need a frame



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Feel free to flame away. I think I learned my lesson but feel free to reinforce what I learned.

At any rate, I'm a cheap son of a b word, so I bought a Chinese carbon frame. A stumpjumper ripoff to be exact. 

Coming from riding a full rigid for 10+years, making the switch to a sweet bike like a "stumpjumper" was amazing. The frame was just amazing until it failed. To be exact, the threaded bushing for the main pivot came out and the surrounding frame area developed some small cracks. 

At any rate, I'm in contact with the retailer trying to get them to honor their 2 year warranty on principle. But at this point, I'd much rather just have a reputable frame.

It's amazing to my just how much a frame costs. In terms of getting back on that bike with a budget, would my best option just be to find a used "real" frame on ebay? The rest of the bike is made from quality parts, so all I need is just a full suspension trail frame with boost spacing. The Chinese garbage I bought had like 140mm of rear travel. 

I'm really jonesing to ride and I don't want to spend a boatload of money.

Thanks and feel free to bash me for getting a Chinese carbon frame. 

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

uh oh...


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

(because you told me to)


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Ibis Ripley and Ripmo aluminum frames are on sale for $1650. Ripmo comes with a DVO Topaz.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cary said:


> Ibis Ripley and Ripmo aluminum frames are on sale for $1650. Ripmo comes with a DVO Topaz.


Thanks cary! As amusing as the previous posts on this thread were, I am glad to actually get some input, lol. So thank you!

I will look into these and perhaps see if there's anything else out there. 

Out of curiosity, where are the trails you ride that suck so bad, According to your signature?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Cary said:


> Ibis Ripley and Ripmo aluminum frames are on sale for $1650. Ripmo comes with a DVO Topaz.


I even have a virtually perfect 2022 Ripley AF large frame w/ headset for cheaper... currently for sale. Ain't no bushing defect in that one - actually worth the modest price! (this is my best used car salesman schtick)


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

How much 


Carl Mega said:


> I even have a virtually perfect 2022 Ripley AF large frame w/ headset for cheaper... currently for sale. Ain't no bushing defect in that one - actually worth the modest price! (this is my best used car salesman schtick)


How much?


----------



## j-t-g (Aug 15, 2013)

Look at Bird bikes too. great value and the pound is in the toilet at the moment.

That specialized knockoff frame is unfortunately known for poor quality in the community .


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

j-t-g said:


> Look at Bird bikes too. great value and the pound is in the toilet at the moment.
> 
> That specialized knockoff frame is unfortunately known for poor quality in the community .


Thanks for another lead. God bless you and your family


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

l have had a Chinga Fatbike Frame for 7yrs and now over 15k kms, lots of bad crashes and it wont break (*touches wood), l did however do a lot of research before buying this particular Frame, it sucks you got a dud, but do some research and you'll find a good Chinga Frame

l wont name my particular Frame maker, but it would be easy to find who they are (very easy ), and l would have no issues with buying from them again


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

cmg said:


> Chinga Frame


You have a frame that does WHAT?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

cfoster1 said:


> How much
> 
> How much?


$1350 w/ the Wolftooth headset installed / axle / seat collar. Plus actual shipping.

If you are serious, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my craigslist ad so you can check it out.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

cfoster1 said:


> Thanks cary! As amusing as the previous posts on this thread were, I am glad to actually get some input, lol. So thank you!
> 
> I will look into these and perhaps see if there's anything else out there.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where are the trails you ride that suck so bad, According to your signature?


East Bay, San Francisco Bay Area. The comment came about after someone started a thread in the Norcal Forum that they were really disappointed in Downieville.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Upload some pictures of the failure. Maybe it's fixable if a warrantee is not available. 

PS If they are a reputable supplier then a warrantee will be supplied. However being a chinese supply it will probably take a while to get. I'm hoping its not your only bike and you can carry on riding something else?


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

cfoster1 said:


> Feel free to flame away. I think I learned my lesson but feel free to reinforce what I learned.
> 
> At any rate, I'm a cheap son of a b word, so I bought a Chinese carbon frame. A stumpjumper ripoff to be exact.
> 
> ...


No judgment here lol. How tall are you? I might have something.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Look into bamboo.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

PS Why would anyone hate you? You roll the dice on importing a frame. You pay a cheaper price for the potential inconvenience of warrantee issues. Some times you win and dont have any warrantee issues. Sometimes not. 

You will only get stick from me if you then expect the exact same service that a local supplier provides. That is impossible to achieve from any imported product, Chinese or otherwise.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

How about the new Specialized Status? $1400 for a frameset with a Fox Float X (I’d personally sell the Fox and upgrade to a Manitou Mara Pro). Or just buy once/cry once and go for a Canfield Lithium or Tilt for $1999 (without a shock). Or pre-order the Canfield Balance for $1699 and wait 6 months for it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Going from a 140 bike to a 160mm bike (Lithium) or a 170mm 27,5 bike (Balance)? That's a bit of an up-sale  A Tilt would be a more equal swap and likely wouldn't require a fork change.

You can argue that you can ride a lithium as a trail bike, it's pretty true (I have). But, there's a reason that I own both.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

plummet said:


> Upload some pictures of the failure. Maybe it's fixable if a warrantee is not available.
> 
> PS If they are a reputable supplier then a warrantee will be supplied. However being a chinese supply it will probably take a while to get. I'm hoping its not your only bike and you can carry on riding something else?


Heres some pics. Top pic is obviously the frame itself. The hole you see is where the treaded insert would sit in the frame. You can also see the crack I was talking about. 
The second is a pic of the threaded insert itself , as well as the bolt, bearing and bushing that would go into that threaded insert.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Dingleberrry said:


> No judgment here lol. How tall are you? I might have something.


I about about 6'1" . The broken frame was large in size and felt like a good fit


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

cfoster1 said:


> God bless you and your family


Really? C'mon.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Helmut Molde said:


> Really? C'mon.


Haha sorry I have a really dry sense of humor


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

cfoster1 said:


> Heres some pics. Top pic is obviously the frame itself. The hole you see is where the treaded insert would sit in the frame. You can also see the crack I was talking about.
> The second is a pic of the threaded insert itself , as well as the bolt, bearing and bushing that would go into that threaded insert.


What's with all the different color paints and scratches? 
Where you doing any type of maintenance on the bike and did you check the pivot bolts on the frame?
Looks to me like you rode the **** out of it (abused it) without any type of maintenance?
Also can you tell us who the mfg is?


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

In2falling said:


> What's with all the different color paints and scratches?
> Where you doing any type of maintenance on the bike and did you check the pivot bolts on the frame?
> Looks to me like you rode the **** out of it (abused it) without any type of maintenance?
> Also can you tell us who the mfg is?


What exactly would I need to maintain and what would I need to check in regards to the pivot bolts? I checked on a per ride basis that the bolts were tight, they always were. I did my best to keep that area clean. I think the scratches are from a couple times I hit mud that I thought wasn't mud. Either that or I've ran over one or two pieces of dried up foliage that got caught up in there. 

As far as abusing it goes, I really don't think I was. Yes, a couple times I unknowingly hit a bit of mud, or accidentally ran over a dry weed. But I cleaned the area around the moving parts on a per ride basis. 

Im not super easy on the bike, but I know people that ride way harder (better) than me and they don't break their frames. 

I think what may have initially weakened the adhesion of that threaded insert was the OEM bolt stripped and fell out mid ride. It's the passenger side main picot so it didn't fall out all the way, because the chainring blocked it, if that makes sense. I was going somewhat quick and it took a few seconds to realize something had happened. 

I knew the bolts were garbage, but the entire United States was out of the real stumpjumper hardware set, so I had to import from Germany which took awhile. So that's why I used the stock bolts. They were tight in there, but you can tell just by feeling them, the bolts are garbage


----------



## davidt93 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a chinese open frame. I was on a ican p9/ evolve frame "alpha" frameset and that worked wonders. Since your in the states, i'd probably try out canfield bikes... The tilt( 140mm) or lithium(165mm). Abit bias but i'm on a sentinel v2 29 and its 👌


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

cfoster1 said:


> Heres some pics. Top pic is obviously the frame itself. The hole you see is where the treaded insert would sit in the frame. You can also see the crack I was talking about.
> The second is a pic of the threaded insert itself , as well as the bolt, bearing and bushing that would go into that threaded insert.
> 
> View attachment 2004927
> ...


Ok, That frame is fubar. 

Though it is potentially fixable. Not without excessive time/cost. 
The alloy insert looks under-engineered and too small for the service. 

Cut ya losses, chalk it up to experience and look for a better design.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

cfoster1 said:


> . I think the scratches are from a couple times I hit mud that I thought wasn't mud. Either that or I've ran over one or two pieces of dried up foliage that got caught up in there.


Mud and dried foliage? Sounds like mountain bike abuse to me.

God bless us, every one!


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

eatdrinkride said:


> Mud and dried foliage? Sounds like mountain bike abuse to me.
> 
> God bless us, every one!


Agreed - who could expect a frame to withstand such rigour!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cfoster1 said:


> Feel free to flame away. I think I learned my lesson but feel free to reinforce what I learned.
> 
> At any rate, I'm a cheap son of a b word, so I bought a Chinese carbon frame. A stumpjumper ripoff to be exact.
> 
> ...


I would not buy a used frame/bike more than 2 or so years old unless you are a bike mechanic with significant component knowledge and tools and know-how for things like changing bearings, servicing damper fluid (not just air can/springs), hubs, etc. 

A good way to do it with a budget is with a hardtail frame, even a chinese one. There's a lot less to go wrong there. For an FS frame, you may run into compatibility issues with boost/cranksets, BB type, etc. But there are good frames and even used bikes out there if you are willing to put some work in.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I’m happy to see that this didn’t turn into a China-bashing thread, despite OP’s invitation. That frame looks beat to hell. Maybe try an aluminum hardtail.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

We all gotta find ways to save some dollars now and again so don't sweat that but think doing the right thing and looking for a better quality now. So many good options to make use of parts already have with your 140mm. There is a good 130/140 climbing forum with good info. 


Someone mentioned the Ripley AF if can find one of the sale frames. If can do this just jump and don't hesitate that bike performs beyond its travel and is IMO still one the best all rounders available.
If ok with more travel and getting new fork still the Specialized Stumpy Evo sale going on
The Tilt looks like a great Option
Lots of Gen 5 Trek Fuel EXs popping up for sale - If pressed for budget this is the way I would go if cant find a Ripley AF frame
Alchemy has a good sale on the Arktos going on, still spendy might be worth contacting them about a frame only


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Why not buy used?

All of my bikes, including my son's latest build up, have come from MTBR or Pinkbike members. I've bought 4 frames and my son bought 2.

Carefully reviewed pics and member's history and each have been well cared for, in excellent condition, and some of the cheapest pricing. My son's latest is a 2019 Rocky Mountain BC Instinct with 160mm rear travel that came with a Fox Float X2. He's ridden hard at the local bike park for over a year with no issues. Looked brand new when he got it.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, you didn't save any money that's for sure.

Resale value, safety, build time, ride time, etc. all of these things have a real cost.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

At this point, I think I'm the third person to suggest trying to get a Ripley.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone . Hopefully I don't sound too ignorant, but is hitting a little bit of mud of a few twigs really abuse? I thought that was all a part of the mountain biking experience. I do my best to avoid those features, but where I ride, those things are somewhat unavoidable. Not mud bogging, not straight up logs. Just dried weeds or little pockets of mud that sneak up

Hopefully I don't sound like I'm trying to be a smartass, because I'm genuinely trying to figure out info. 

Btw, I found a GENUINE stumpjumper frame that I ordered off of eBay. Hopefully that one works out for me.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

cfoster1 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone . Hopefully I don't sound too ignorant, but is hitting a little bit of mud of a few twigs really abuse? I thought that was all a part of the mountain biking experience. I do my best to avoid those features, but where I ride, those things are somewhat unavoidable. Not mud bogging, not straight up logs. Just dried weeds or little pockets of mud that sneak up
> 
> Hopefully I don't sound like I'm trying to be a smartass, because I'm genuinely trying to figure out info.
> 
> Btw, I found a GENUINE stumpjumper frame that I ordered off of eBay. Hopefully that one works out for me.


Referring to hitting "little pockets of mud" and "dried weeds" in anything but extreme sarcasm stretches credibility. My nervous girlfriend is harder on her MTB than that. An FS frame can take a huge beating and even moreso due to suspension helping take up some of the impacts. I have a Chinese all rigid carbon Fatbike that I beat the heck out of....not an issue.


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

cfoster1 said:


> Btw, I found a GENUINE stumpjumper frame that I ordered off of eBay.


You went from one gamble to another gamble. hopefully you won't be 0 for 2.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

cwoodffr said:


> Referring to hitting "little pockets of mud" and "dried weeds" in anything but extreme sarcasm stretches credibility. My nervous girlfriend is harder on her MTB than that. An FS frame can take a huge beating and even moreso due to suspension helping take up some of the impacts. I have a Chinese all rigid carbon Fatbike that I beat the heck out of....not an issue.


There were two occasions I hit big pockets


cwoodffr said:


> Referring to hitting "little pockets of mud" and "dried weeds" in anything but extreme sarcasm stretches credibility. My nervous girlfriend is harder on her MTB than that. An FS frame can take a huge beating and even moreso due to suspension helping take up some of the impacts. I have a Chinese all rigid carbon Fatbike that I beat the heck out of....not an issue.


Well I mean I've ran over far more than weeds, but in terms of things that could have scratched the pictured area, it would really only be mud or weeds/twigs. And ok you got me on the mud. There have been 2 occasions where I didn't know I was about to go mud bogging. The bike got absolutely caked (that's when the paint could have been scratched) . But I mean I stopped to clean it off before riding away . Those were both accidents, and addressed quickly. But I mean outside of that, southwest Colorado is a pretty darn dry place. So really any mud I would have hit would be very minimal.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

julianw said:


> You went from one gamble to another gamble. hopefully you won't be 0 for 2.


Yeah I sure did. Maybe I should have looked into it more, I just figured name brand frames are built to last longer than two years. Hopefully I don't post another thread like this one in a year, lol.

Do you hear of many people having issues with used name brand frames? I'm an antisocial person so I'm not hip to the general opinion of the mountain bike crowd. Used cars have historically been considered a liability to the extent that people think of used car salesmen as schmucks (no offense to any used car salesmen, I'm not saying you're a schmuck) . Could a comparison be made between that and the attitude of mountain bikers to buying a used frame?

Like I said, I'm an antisocial person so I don't socialize with enough mountain bikers (or people for that matter) to know the opinion. Hopefully I'm not sounding like a smartass. Just a dumb guy trying to be hip with the times. 

That last sentence I think makes me sound older than I am. I'm 28


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well, you didn't save any money that's for sure.
> 
> Resale value, safety, build time, ride time, etc. all of these things have a real cost.


Believe me bud, I know this all too well by now. I first built up a full rigid china bike ( a Santa Cruz highball clone ) and I rode the hell out of that bike. I'm not light either at 200 pounds. So I figured "well, if this rigid cross country bike can withstand technical rocky trails where everyone else is fully suspended, then surely a fully suspended purpose built trail bike will be even more likely to not break"

Yeah, I was wrong. I knew it was a gamble headed in. There's a reason I don't play poker lol


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

eatdrinkride said:


> Mud and dried foliage? Sounds like mountain bike abuse to me.
> 
> God bless us, every one!


My guy are is this comment sarcasm? Because when that other guy said it looked abused, I was like no wtf. But then you agreed with him and I started to get concerned and at this point now that you've gotten a laugh react, I'm not sure what to thinnk 
I thought mountain biking was about doing rough stuff like riding over mud and twigs. 

I am lost please help me find my way


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

alexdi said:


> I’m happy to see that this didn’t turn into a China-bashing thread, despite OP’s invitation. That frame looks beat to hell. Maybe try an aluminum hardtail.


Out of curiosity, what makes you say it looks beat to hell? If it's the paint, I purposely did an awful paint job. I thought it would be funny to have a sweet bike with a joke of a paint job. My four year old niece could have done a better job painting it. That paint would rub off on my shorts if I brushed up against it. Youll notice that the stock black finish underneath is still in good repair. 

Seriously, worst paint job ever but I like the vibe .


And if it's not the paint, then shoot I don't know what it may be. I definitely rode this thing pretty hard, but never had an incident aside from bashing my derailleur on a small stump. But that's not even pictured. I only had this bike ridable maybe 4 total months and I work full time so I really didn't have enough time to have beat it to hell .


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

cfoster1 said:


> Do you hear of many people having issues with used name brand frames? I'm an antisocial person so I'm not hip to the general opinion of the mountain bike crowd. Used cars have historically been considered a liability to the extent that people think of used car salesmen as schmucks. Could a comparison be made between that and the attitude of mountain bikers to buying a used frame?


Like any used machinery, it all depends on what the previous user did for maintenance and how it was used. I've never bought a new car before, but I've never bought a used car without seeing it in person and test driving it, and ideally knowing the history of it. 

I assumed you bought the ebay frame without seeing it in person. Who knows what the actual condition of the frame is going to be. if the seller is trustworthy it probably will be fine, otherwise you are just buying someone else's problem. 

Or the seller could be an absolute ripper and ridden the bike hard without putting a scratch on it. Looks new, but the life of the frame is potentially shorter now (i.e. a crack could be starting but is not noticeable yet).


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

julianw said:


> Like any used machinery, it all depends on what the previous user did for maintenance and how it was used. I've never bought a new car before, but I've never bought a used car without seeing it in person and test driving it, and ideally knowing the history of it.
> 
> I assumed you bought the ebay frame without seeing it in person. Who knows what the actual condition of the frame is going to be. if the seller is trustworthy it probably will be fine, otherwise you are just buying someone else's problem.
> 
> Or the seller could be an absolute ripper and ridden the bike hard without putting a scratch on it. Looks new, but the life of the frame is potentially shorter now (i.e. a crack could be starting but is not noticeable yet).


Thanks for the info!


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Tell us more about the frame you bought. Specs. Carbon, alum, Pics. New, used? How much? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

JoeMountain said:


> Tell us more about the frame you bought. Specs. Carbon, alum, Pics. New, used? How much? Sorry if I missed it.


1500 for a large carbon stumpjumper frame, model year 2020. I reached out to the guy and said why are you selling this. Apparently he tried his buddy's XL stumpjumper frame and was more comfortable on it, so he bought an XL frame and that's how he ended up having that frame to sell. He said that aside from a few scratches, it's in excellent condition. 100% positive feedback on ebay, lots of transactions. 

This guy is located in New Jersey so I am hoping that the frame will enjoy its new home here in southwest Colorado. It will be well loved and probably spray painted even worse than I did the first one. 

Still really bummed out that my chinaframe broke, but to be honest I was second guessing that decision at every point. The full rigid china frame I built up was super sweet and I really wasn't concerned about that one breaking. Well, I probably felt that way because I didn't ride it nearly as hard as I ride my full suspension bike.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked the paint job you had one the chinese bike.


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Glad ya like it! Here's a complete pic so you can see what it really looked like


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

cfoster1 said:


> Glad ya like it! Here's a complete pic so you can see what it really looked like


Awesome. Looks good


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

cfoster1 said:


> Glad ya like it! Here's a complete pic so you can see what it really looked like


On your new build I would suggest putting the front brake cable in the guide so it does not get hung up on anything


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

C Smasher said:


> On your new build I would suggest putting the front brake cable in the guide so it does not get hung up on anything


It is gone I'm not sure what happened to it. "Well just put a zip tie on it or something"
Touché


----------



## cfoster1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Here's the successful china bike, a clone of a Santa Cruz highball

I promise there's a logical explanation as to why there is such an obscene amount of fork and spacers right below the stem, but I'm about to ride and don't have time to type it all!


----------

